# Due di picche



## Quibbelqurz (20 Agosto 2011)

E' vero quel che hanno detto in questo banner:



Ma non hanno detto che bisogna essere almeno belli, giovani *oppure *ricchi :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2011)

Credo che questo sia molto soggettivo. Per quel che mi riguarda l'essere affascinanti, il sapermi conquistare ha ben poco a vedere con bellezza ed età e sicuramente non ha niente a che vedere con la ricchezza


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

Mah io ho sempre visto che essere ricchi, offre più chance che non essere giovani o belli, ma spiantati.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah io ho sempre visto che essere ricchi, offre più chance che non essere giovani o belli, ma spiantati.


A me questa cosa mette un'enorme tristezza


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me questa cosa mette un'enorme tristezza


Forse perchè hai una sana posizione economica no?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse perchè hai una sana posizione economica no?


No. Sono figlia di due operai e so cosa vuol dire faticare per arrivare a fine mese. Non per questo trovo un uomo con i soldi affascinante


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Sono figlia di due operai e so cosa vuol dire faticare per arrivare a fine mese. Non per questo trovo un uomo con i soldi affascinante


Qui mia cara, si parla di sedurre, non di affascinare eh?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qui mia cara, si parla di sedurre, non di affascinare eh?


Se non ti trovo affascinante figurati se riesci a sedurmi


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non ti trovo affascinante figurati se riesci a sedurmi


Ma mia cara...
Ci sono donne molto affascinate...non da te uomo...ma dal tuo denaro eh?
Chi ha denaro sa benissimo queste cose eh?


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...
> Ci sono donne molto affascinate...non da te uomo...ma dal tuo denaro eh?
> Chi ha denaro sa benissimo queste cose eh?


Che tristezza Conte! io non mi sono mai fatta "incantare" dai soldi...... ci vuole ben altro per sedurmi!
preferisco essere povera ma felice che ricca e triste!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Sono figlia di due operai e so cosa vuol dire faticare per arrivare a fine mese. *Non per questo trovo un uomo con i soldi affascinante*


Non volevo dire che un uomo ricco sia più affascinante. Da questo punto di vista vince soltanto il "bello".

Il punto è nella pubblicità c'è un errore di fondo: Fra i tre aggettivi scelti, quale vince? Secondo me il ricco. Anche perché soltanto lei/lui sarà in grado di pagare il corso o qualunque altra cosa che sta dietro. Se poi ne esce povero (probabilissimo), si è comunque comprato la seduzione perfetta.

C'è anche un altro errore di fondo, più nascosto: fanno credere che il loro servizio non costa nulla, assieme a indurre la convinzione che "chiunque può sedurre chiunque altro". Cioè trasmettono sicurezza di sé. Allora perché doverei prendere un servizio da loro?

Perché ... perché "vorrei sedurre e ottenere" ciò che non è raggiungibile per me. E quindi "pagherei" per sapere come.

La realtà è che tutti abbiamo la dote di sedurre, ma non usiamo il nostro repertoir letteralmente inesauribile, perché siamo pigri. E contro la pigrizia non c'è alcun rimedio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...
> Ci sono donne molto affascinate...non da te uomo...*ma dal tuo denaro *eh?
> Chi ha denaro sa benissimo queste cose eh?


Verissimo. Quando avevo vinto al Lotto (3.000.000 di Lire), non hai idea quante amiche avevo ...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...
> Ci sono donne molto affascinate...non da te uomo...ma dal tuo denaro eh?
> Chi ha denaro sa benissimo queste cose eh?


So che esistono e ribadisco che mi fanno un enorme tristezza


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non volevo dire che un uomo ricco sia più affascinante. Da questo punto di vista vince soltanto il "bello".
> 
> Il punto è nella pubblicità c'è un errore di fondo: Fra i tre aggettivi scelti, quale vince? Secondo me il ricco. Anche perché soltanto lei/lui sarà in grado di pagare il corso o qualunque altra cosa che sta dietro. Se poi ne esce povero (probabilissimo), si è comunque comprato la seduzione perfetta.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne che sul bello. Penso che ci siano uomini non belli molto più affascinanti di uomini oggettivamente belli. Ci sono attori e fotomodelli bellissimo che hanno il sexappeal di gatti di marmo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne che sul bello. Penso che ci siano uomini non belli molto più affascinanti di uomini oggettivamente belli. Ci sono attori e fotomodelli bellissimo che hanno il *sexappeal di gatti di marmo*


 bellissimo


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> bellissimo


:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ah vale ovviamente anche per alcune donne....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Ah vale ovviamente anche per alcune donne....


Confermo ... a volte inavvicinabili perché convinti della loro superiorità, e spesso infelici perché hanno tutto il mondo ai loro piedi. Alla ricerca della coppia più bella, i valori reali della vita scompaiono: lealtà, amicizia, fiducia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2011)

Mi rivolgo alle signore, che rischiano di cadere in una sterile disputa filosofica sul sex appeal altrui. 

Voi non dovete essere sedotte, il vostro compito è sedurre....belli, brutti, alti, bassi, ricchi, poveri, vincenti, sfigati....
Poi scegliete quello/i che vi piace/piacciono di più


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo alle signore, che rischiano di cadere in una sterile disputa filosofica sul sex appeal altrui.
> 
> Voi non dovete essere sedotte, il vostro compito è sedurre....belli, brutti, alti, bassi, ricchi, poveri, vincenti, sfigati....
> Poi scegliete quello/i che vi piace/piacciono di più


Non sono d'accordissimo. trovo estremamente faticoso dover sedurre con ogni uomo che incontro per poi fare una scelta. Dovrei sforzarmi e non ne vedo la necessità. Se un uomo mi piace mi viene spontaneo essere seducente (per quel che mi riesce...) e soprattutto mi piace essere sedotta


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2011)

Io credo che senza la seduzione il sesso non ha alcun fascino. E' il gioco erotico che rende tutto molto più interessante e ci permette non vedere le imperfezioni dalle quali ci scostiamo immediatamente in altre situazioni.

Ma più che altro, la seduzione favorisce la fantasia, senza la quale saremmo semplicemente bestiame da allevamento. A parte che poi penso che un minimo di fantasia e seduzione è usata da tutte le bestie.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io credo che senza la seduzione il sesso non ha alcun fascino. E' il gioco erotico che rende tutto molto più interessante e ci permette non vedere le imperfezioni dalle quali ci scostiamo immediatamente in altre situazioni.
> 
> Ma più che altro, la seduzione favorisce la fantasia, senza la quale saremmo semplicemente bestiame da allevamento. A parte che poi penso che un minimo di fantasia e seduzione è usata da tutte le bestie.


Mah che dire?
Invece a me i giochi di seduzione infastidiscono moltissimo, mi danno come dire ansia...
Ricordo una pizza con due donne: iniziano a tormentarmi qui e là...ad un certo punto, dico loro: piantatela o non potete lamentarvi se fra trenta secondi vi salto addosso qui davanti a tutti...e loro tutte ridendo ingenue...Ma uffa, stavamo scherzando che qui e che là...
Io non nutro nessunissimo interesse per la seduzione volta alla scopata fine a sè stessa, ma nutro un fortissimo interesse, nella pratica assidua con chi si diverte con me...allora si che attraverso il sesso se ne scoprono di cose eh? Ma veramente eh?

Concordo sulla fantasia...ma posso assicurarti che poi nel campo...mah...quelle che a parole sembravano sciupauomini...a letto sono state delle suore! Mah...mah...

Al solito avrò sedotto le donne sbagliate per me...XD...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2011)

Forse dobbiamo chiarire un attimo "cosa è la seduzione"?

Per me, la seduzione è l'arte di dimostrarsi dal lato che l'altro partner trova attraente. Mi pare che sia la definizione giusta, perché dal momento che si da inizio ai giochi, le altre persone perdono l'interesse nei due piccioncini, se non per guardare e imparare da loro, e intanto prenderli in giro. La presa in giro in questo caso però non è da intendere come dispetto scherzoso, ma incoraggiamento.

Da non confondere con il corteggiamento, dove si cerca di capire cosa piace ed attrae l'altro partner.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Forse dobbiamo chiarire un attimo "cosa è la seduzione"?
> 
> Per me, la seduzione è l'arte di dimostrarsi dal lato che l'altro partner trova attraente. Mi pare che sia la definizione giusta, perché dal momento che si da inizio ai giochi, le altre persone perdono l'interesse nei due piccioncini, se non per guardare e imparare da loro, e intanto prenderli in giro. La presa in giro in questo caso però non è da intendere come dispetto scherzoso, ma incoraggiamento.
> 
> Da non confondere con il corteggiamento, dove si cerca di capire cosa piace ed attrae l'altro partner.


Ok ci sto...
Infatti ci sono persone abilissime a "creare" dal nulla questo lato qui.
Se una donna "capisce" che tipo di donna mi fa girare la testa...e la mette in scena, mi seduce con niente.
Il guaio però resta questo, diman tristezza e noia recheran le ore...come mi accorgo che era tutta una finzione ci resto male...
Non essendo per nulla io, un abile seduttore, ho sempre osservato gli uomini come fanno, ad affascinare le donne...e ehi, vedi di quei numeri che non ti dico eh? Restano come imbambolate e sospirano...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2011)

Ma la seduzione non è un gioco finto 

Se fosse finto non potrebbe funzionare. Io credo fermamente che quando seduci una donna non lo fai per finta e se vuoi la dimostrazione, pensa a cosa succede se qualcuno lo interrompe. A parte che in piena seduzione sono assolutamente sordo, mi incazzo di brutto con chi insiste nell'interruzione del gioco appena avviato.

Ed eccoci anche arrivato alla definizione di gelosia. Da un lato c'è il seduttore che è geloso del gioco, e la gelosia dell'intruso, che ha capito come funziona e vorrebbe che non capitasse. L'intruso potrebbe essere il legittimo partner, per rimanere sempre in tema del forum, ma spesso è il contrario. Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il numero altissimo di tradimenti fra le coppie amiche, ma consolidate 

Sempre da non confondere con il corteggiamento, dove il gioco permette, e a volte richiede, la concorrenza. Dal modo come si avvicina un altro al partner, si capisce cosa gli piace senza doverlo provare di prima persona. Ma è soltanto mezza verità. Perché spesso piace o non piace una cosa di una persona, mentre potrebbe avere effetti opposti con un'altra.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2011)

Ma basta con questa storia dela seduzione, del corteggiamento....basta...è uno spreco di tempo ed energie.....

Quanto sarebbe piu bella una cosa del tipo:

"Ciao mi chiamo Tubarao, hai tempo per una sveltina ?"

 "Ciao Tubarao, mi chiamo _metterenomeacaso_, stavo appunto pensando che avevo voglia di una sveltina, finisco la birra e andiamo".

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma basta con questa storia dela seduzione, del corteggiamento....basta...è uno spreco di tempo ed energie.....
> 
> Quanto sarebbe piu bella una cosa del tipo:
> 
> ...


può essere divertente una volta, non di più; perché spesso la parte della seduzione è più intrigante del sesso stesso .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Agosto 2011)

+1000


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma basta con questa storia dela seduzione, del corteggiamento....basta...è uno spreco di tempo ed energie.....
> 
> Quanto sarebbe piu bella una cosa del tipo:
> 
> ...


Sei per caso la mia mezza mela? ^^


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei per caso la mia mezza mela? ^^


Una Melinda, intera of course :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma basta con questa storia dela seduzione, del corteggiamento....basta...è uno spreco di tempo ed energie.....
> 
> Quanto sarebbe piu bella una cosa del tipo:
> 
> ...


La penso come te. Io sono l'antiseduzione per eccellenza, troppo diretta e immediata per sentire il bisogno di mettere in scena una serie di giochi. E poi sono imbranatissima, purtroppo. Meglio andare al sodo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La penso come te. Io sono l'antiseduzione per eccellenza, troppo diretta e immediata per sentire il bisogno di mettere in scena una serie di giochi. E poi sono imbranatissima, purtroppo. Meglio andare al sodo.


Già...Ciao cara...ahahahaah..bellissimo l'avatar!


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Esperienza diretta...i soldi se sapientemente usati rendono un cesso d'uomo il più  bello al mondo e la donna in questione non lo ammetterà mai, perchè? Perchè se  sapientamente usati quelli possono sembrare solo uno stile di vita bello, affascinante come modo e se  non sventolati in faccia sembra  quasi che non ci siano, ma fidatevi, un uomo con soldi solitamente è molto, ma molto più bello di un uomo senza soldi, anche se il primo ha la faccia di una scimmia, non sempre è vero, ma troppe volte è così.
Poi come disse un mio amico, strano che affianco ad  un tizio con il ferrari c'è sempre una bella figonza di turno, molto ma molto strano.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La penso come te. Io sono l'antiseduzione per eccellenza, troppo diretta e immediata per sentire il bisogno di mettere in scena una serie di giochi. E poi sono imbranatissima, purtroppo. *Meglio andare al sodo*.


stento un po' a credere che non si ami "l' antica messa in scena" del corteggiamento , usata anche in natura con sfoggio di colori, odori e riti.
forse state prendendo in esame ciò che è artificioso e non l'intrigo stupendo di due persone che si annusano incuriosite e languide


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Esperienza diretta...*i soldi se sapientemente usati rendono un cesso d'uomo il più  bello al mondo e la donna in questione non lo ammetterà mai*, perchè? Perchè se  sapientamente usati quelli possono sembrare solo uno stile di vita bello, affascinante come modo e se  non sventolati in faccia sembra  quasi che non ci siano, ma fidatevi, un uomo con soldi solitamente è molto, ma molto più bello di un uomo senza soldi, anche se il primo ha la faccia di una scimmia, non sempre è vero, ma troppe volte è così.
> Poi come disse un mio amico, strano che affianco ad  un tizio con il ferrari c'è sempre una bella figonza di turno, molto ma molto strano.


Hai riassunto tutto in una frase saggia ... :up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Esperienza diretta...i soldi se sapientemente usati rendono un cesso d'uomo il più  bello al mondo e la donna in questione non lo ammetterà mai, perchè? Perchè se  sapientamente usati quelli possono sembrare solo uno stile di vita bello, affascinante come modo e se  non sventolati in faccia sembra  quasi che non ci siano, ma fidatevi, un uomo con soldi solitamente è molto, ma molto più bello di un uomo senza soldi, anche se il primo ha la faccia di una scimmia, non sempre è vero, ma troppe volte è così.
> Poi come disse un mio amico, strano che affianco ad  un tizio con il ferrari c'è sempre una bella figonza di turno, molto ma molto strano.


Bella figonza non sempre equivale a DONNA.....Ma mi rendo conto che per molti uomini è megliola Bella Figonza...
Continuo con la sensazione di tristezza e se posso anche di shifo...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> stento un po' a credere che non si ami "l' antica messa in scena" del corteggiamento , usata anche in natura con sfoggio di colori, odori e riti.
> forse state prendendo in esame ciò che è artificioso e non* l'intrigo stupendo di due persone che si annusano incuriosite e languide*


Quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella figonza non sempre equivale a DONNA.....Ma mi rendo conto che per molti uomini è megliola Bella Figonza...
> Continuo con la sensazione di tristezza e se posso anche di shifo...


Donna....ma è Daniele a scrivere eh?
Si sa come la pensa no?


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Io l'ho vissuta sia sulla mia pelle e sia vista da esterno da altri, ragazze con la testa sulle spalle che si sono lasciate comprare dalla bella vita, non dai soldi in sè, ma di certo dalla differenza delle ferie alle maldive rispetto la Croazia, di andare in BMW rispetto che l'alfa Romeo e quelle ragazze non ammetteranno mai che hanno scelto quella vita per delle presunte carenze dei genitori.
Ma tantè che molte donne sono convinte di essere più brutte di quanto sono davvero e di valere tanto oro quanto pesano, peccato che una persona da una parte vale di più e dall'altra meno del valore monetario che pensa che il mondo debba spendere per godedere della sua persona. 
Hai mai conosciuto donne che non sarebbero uscite con un uomo che almeno non le avesse offerto una buona cena? Ecco, quello è darsi un prezzo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io l'ho vissuta sia sulla mia pelle e sia vista da esterno da altri, ragazze con la testa sulle spalle che si sono lasciate comprare dalla bella vita, non dai soldi in sè, ma di certo dalla differenza delle ferie alle maldive rispetto la Croazia, di andare in BMW rispetto che l'alfa Romeo e quelle ragazze non ammetteranno mai che hanno scelto quella vita per delle presunte carenze dei genitori.
> Ma tantè che molte donne sono convinte di essere più brutte di quanto sono davvero e di valere tanto oro quanto pesano, peccato che una persona da una parte vale di più e dall'altra meno del valore monetario che pensa che il mondo debba spendere per godedere della sua persona.
> Hai mai conosciuto donne che non sarebbero uscite con un uomo che almeno non le avesse offerto una buona cena? Ecco, quello è darsi un prezzo.


Ma io mica dico che non esistono? (ultimamente mi sa che non riesco a farmi capire). Esistono e sono tantissime. Mi da fastidio che si generalizza e che si cataloghino tutte le donne nello stesso modo


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

Farfalla, non sono tutte, ma sono davvvero tante e la cosa brutta...mai darle delle mignotte che si incazzano, ma ragioniamoci su, fanno sesso con uno perchè comprate dal suo stile di vita, non dai soldi, ma è la medesima cosa, dalla pura materialità, onestamente se vedo una mignotta vera noto più dignità in lei che non si dice balle che di queste povere stupide che si vendono senza saperlo di fare.

Poi c'è un'altra cosa, ad  un uomo non importa il perchè la donna che sta con lui ci sta...gli importa il dato di fatto, troppe domande porterebbero a brutte risposte e quindi perchè farsele? Questi non sono ne più e ne meno felici di quelli che hanno fatto una scelta consapevole, perchè chi si dice delle balle alla fine vive bene con esse, ci starà male solo alla fine della sua vita, ma è un dolore accettabile.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, non sono tutte, ma sono davvvero tante e la cosa brutta...mai darle delle mignotte che si incazzano, ma ragioniamoci su, fanno sesso con uno perchè comprate dal suo stile di vita, non dai soldi, ma è la medesima cosa, dalla pura materialità, onestamente se vedo una mignotta vera noto più dignità in lei che non si dice balle che di queste povere stupide che si vendono senza saperlo di fare.
> 
> Poi c'è un'altra cosa, ad  un uomo non importa il perchè la donna che sta con lui ci sta...gli importa il dato di fatto, troppe domande porterebbero a brutte risposte e quindi perchè farsele? Questi non sono ne più e ne meno felici di quelli che hanno fatto una scelta consapevole, perchè chi si dice delle balle alla fine vive bene con esse, ci starà male solo alla fine della sua vita, ma è un dolore accettabile.


Ma perchè sei così invidioso di quegli uomini che a buon diritto possono godere di certe compagnie femminili?
Tu vivi come cazzo pare a te...e smetti di fare il moralista...sull'altrui vita...
Ognuno scegliere di vivere come gli pare eh?


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè sei così invidioso di quegli uomini che a buon diritto possono godere di certe compagnie femminili?
> Tu vivi come cazzo pare a te...e smetti di fare il moralista...sull'altrui vita...
> Ognuno scegliere di vivere come gli pare eh?


Adoro la mancanza di ipocrisia, una donna che dicesse paro paro "io sto con quello perchè ha i soldi, non la reputo una brutta persona,  una calcolatrice, ma conoscia di esserlo e quindi comunque stimabile nel suo percorso, non condivisibile da me magari, ma non ipocrita".
Meno bello è quella che si innamora dello Yacht e sposta il suo amore per l'oggetto alla persona, questa è ipocrita, con me e con se stessa, ma per lo più  mi fa ridere.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Adoro la mancanza di ipocrisia, una donna che dicesse paro paro "io sto con quello perchè ha i soldi, non la reputo una brutta persona,  una calcolatrice, ma conoscia di esserlo e quindi comunque stimabile nel suo percorso, non condivisibile da me magari, ma non ipocrita".
> Meno bello è quella che si innamora dello Yacht e sposta il suo amore per l'oggetto alla persona, questa è ipocrita, con me e con se stessa, ma per lo più  mi fa ridere.


Paro Paro. Stavolta ti quotissimo.

Mi ricordo un'intervista di quella grandissima lucida pifferi a pelle di Anna Falchi, che parlando del suo matrimonio con Ricucci disse: "E' stato amore a prima vista, ci siamo incrociati in ascensore, e il suo sguardo magnetico mi ha catturata".

A scanso di equivoci......questo è il portatore sano di sguardo magnetico.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Paro Paro. Stavolta ti quotissimo.
> 
> Mi ricordo un'intervista di quella grandissima lucida pifferi a pelle di Anna Falchi, che parlando del suo matrimonio con Ricucci disse: "E' stato amore a prima vista, ci siamo incrociati in ascensore, e il suo sguardo magnetico mi ha catturata".
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Neanche con un fucile puntato alla tempia.......


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Adoro la mancanza di ipocrisia, una donna che dicesse paro paro "io sto con quello perchè ha i soldi, non la reputo una brutta persona,  una calcolatrice, ma conoscia di esserlo e quindi comunque stimabile nel suo percorso, non condivisibile da me magari, ma non ipocrita".
> Meno bello è quella che si innamora dello Yacht e sposta il suo amore per l'oggetto alla persona, questa è ipocrita, con me e con se stessa, ma per lo più  mi fa ridere.


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


In certi mondi ci si usa reciprocamente per il piacere reciproco.
Almeno io come Ulisse ho visitato quei mondi.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In certi mondi ci si usa reciprocamente per il piacere reciproco.
> Almeno io come Ulisse ho visitato quei mondi.


Bene. Posso non condividere?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bene. Posso non condividere?


Certo...ci mancherebbe eh?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Paro Paro. Stavolta ti quotissimo.
> 
> Mi ricordo un'intervista di quella grandissima lucida pifferi a pelle di Anna Falchi, che parlando del suo matrimonio con Ricucci disse: "E' stato amore a prima vista, ci siamo incrociati in ascensore, e il suo sguardo magnetico mi ha catturata".
> 
> ...


straquoto

magnetismo sonante  :diavoletto:


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2011)

premettendo che non è certo il caso di ricucci; uomo senza il minimo stile,non posso escludere che molti danarosi possano essere  anche portatori sani di fascino.
soprattutto chi è arrivato per meriti e per frutto dell'ingegno


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

A quei livelli le storie di fidanzamento o avventure hanno solo risvolti pubblicitari: sono convinto che quelle storie vengano guidate da qualcuno dietro le quinte.

Per la gente normale, io penso che la donna ragioni molto anche in funzione dell'età. Se sente il bisogno di avere un figlio, di realizzarsi e con le sue forze non può farcela, non ci sono santi che tengono, il bello, giovane e poveraccio non va da nessuna parte (forse come amante, però): è quello che ha i soldi che conta di più. Anche perchè, in genere chi ha molti soldi, probabilmente ha anche una certa vita sociale e qualche potere, e questo contribuisce all'alone di fascino che una donna potrebbe trovare in lui.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah io ho sempre visto che essere ricchi, offre più chance che non essere giovani o belli, ma spiantati.


oddio, dipende da quello che vuoi, e da chi lo cerchi.
Se vuoi trombare donne che cercano qualcosa in cambio -ovvero se riesci a mettere in un angolino nascosto del cervello che in pratica stai andando a prostitute..- allora sì, essere ricchi funziona di più che essere giovani e/o belli


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne che sul bello. Penso che ci siano uomini non belli molto più affascinanti di uomini oggettivamente belli. Ci sono attori e fotomodelli bellissimo che hanno il sexappeal di gatti di marmo


ricordo una puntata di un programma di cui non ricordo il nome.
Una bellissima e famosa ragazza di cui di nuovo non ricordo il nome, travestita da donna grassa e mandata a uno di quei speed date... della serie, è vero quello che penso, ovvero che è la mia personalità che conta?
La mandano assieme a un'altra ragazza grassa... questa ottiene alcuni appuntamenti, la bella travestita nessuna, anzi riceve diverse critiche.
Ci è rimasta malissimo... chissà se ci ha riflettuto sopra o se è riuscita a dimenticarsene...


----------



## Hirohito (4 Settembre 2011)

Si, confermo. Però ci vuole un sacco di energia. Io quando ho energie sufficienti vado quasi sempre a segno, quando non le ho riesco a darmi i due di picche da solo !!!!!
In questa fase, ad esempio, energia zero. Manco ci provo.....



Minerva ha detto:


> può essere divertente una volta, non di più; perché spesso la parte della seduzione è più intrigante del sesso stesso .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Che tristezza Conte! io non mi sono mai fatta "incantare" dai soldi...... ci vuole ben altro per sedurmi!
> preferisco essere *povera ma felice* che ricca e triste!



impossibile essere poveri e felici


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> impossibile essere poveri e felici


 vabè, povera e innamorata  :santarellina:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> vabè, povera e innamorata  :santarellina:



povera e innamorata di un povero........ dura poco! 
cominciano gli snervamenti per le bollette, gli scazzi per l'affitto, lo stress perché non si può andare a mangiare la pizza, e niente cinema... e poi fa caldo e vuoi andare un giorno al mare ma non puoi, e poi ti staccano il gas e fa freddo e......... no, non dura!


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> povera e innamorata di un povero........ dura poco!
> cominciano gli snervamenti per le bollette, gli scazzi per l'affitto, lo stress perché non si può andare a mangiare la pizza, e niente cinema... e poi fa caldo e vuoi andare un giorno al mare ma non puoi, e poi ti staccano il gas e fa freddo e......... no, non dura!


 Capisco bene! quando non c'è serenità economica, gli scazzi arrivano anche se stai con il più santo uomo del globo... Però almeno, magari finisce male ma almeno si può cominciare....

Se non sono innamorata del ricco, non comincio neanche ^^


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisco bene! quando non c'è serenità economica, gli scazzi arrivano anche se stai con il più santo uomo del globo... Però almeno, magari finisce male ma almeno si può cominciare....
> 
> Se non sono innamorata del ricco, non comincio neanche ^^


meglio innamorarsi direttamente di uno ricco


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> meglio innamorarsi direttamente di uno ricco


 ah non ci piove :spesa:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> impossibile essere poveri e felici


non concordo. è possibilissimo.

la felicità non ha nulla a che fare con il benessere materiale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non concordo. è possibilissimo.
> 
> la felicità non ha nulla a che fare con il benessere materiale.



povero che non hai i soldi per mangiare e per pagare l'affitto E felice?

io non ci credo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2011)

mi dispiace che non hai conosciuto la felicità immateriale. soldi sono comodi e belli quanto vuoi, ma non ti danno la felicità.

la mancanza di fondi porta allo sviluppo delle doti reali delle persone, sempre che si amano, e trasforma l'esistenza in modo diverso. è una serenità che i ricchi non possono comprendere.

se *non si amano *o se non hanno voglia di fare nulla per migliorare la loro situazione, i soldi possono rendere la vita più semplice e far sembrare felice una misera vita da coppia.

attorno a me vedo tanta ricchezza e tanta infelicità. l'infelicità è proporzionale al volume bancario. non conosco nessuno che sia felice con quello che ha, e più che possiede più è infelice.

invece, chi non ha nulla (da perdere) trova più facilmente la felicità, probabilmente perché la speranza è più grande.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2011)

Non c'entra niente ma mi piacerebbe sapere quanti hanno toccato ferro ieri,leggendo il sunto dell'intervista alla Paltrow,in coda alla visione del film''Contagio''presentato a Venezia.
Per chi non lo sapesse,narra di un terribile virus che si trasmette facilmente,e tutto inizia proprio,da un tradimento,
La Paltrow ha detto....se esistesse in questa sala rimarremmo in pochi...visto che siamo in Italia sareste tutti morti.
A parte la gufata,che mi ha fatto saltare dalla poltrona......mica ha tutti  torti no?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi dispiace che non hai conosciuto la felicità immateriale. soldi sono comodi e belli quanto vuoi, ma non ti danno la felicità.
> 
> la mancanza di fondi porta allo sviluppo delle doti reali delle persone, sempre che si amano, e trasforma l'esistenza in modo diverso. è una serenità che i ricchi non possono comprendere.
> 
> ...


Bisogna vedere di quanti soldi parliamo, di che livello di povertà. Se non puoi cambiare macchina, se non puoi andare in ristoranti costosi, se non puoi comprarti un vestitino nuovo quando ne hai già... chissenefrega, sono d'accordo con te.

Io ho una amica carissima, ha trovato l'uomo della sua vita, davvero di coppie più belle, affiatate, amorose è difficile trovarne... hanno pure una bambina fantastica..
hanno passato un periodo in cui di soldini ne entravano davvero troppo pochi, e avevano bisogno dell'aiuto dei genitori.
Quando come hanno già detto in altri post c'è la paura che ti stacchino la luce, quando non puoi concedere a tua figlia neppure un gelato, quando i pensieri sono sempre lì "come faccio ad arrivare a fine mese? come faccio a comprare le scarpe a mia figlia che ne ha BISOGNO?" allora sono cazzi acidi...
La paura non aiuta la concordia di una coppia, per nulla... la paura può rendere rabbiosi e cattivi.

Adesso stanno bene, ed essendo coppia forte hanno superato tutto, ma la mia amica mi ha confessato quanto è stato difficile certe volte, mi ha raccontato di liti inutili e stupide, riconoscendo che erano dovuto in massima parte ai problemi economici.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi dispiace che non hai conosciuto la felicità immateriale. soldi sono comodi e belli quanto vuoi, ma non ti danno la felicità.


Sono d'accordo. Però ritengo che, prima di occuparsi della propria felicità, sia necessario soddisfare i nostri bisogni primari. Nessuno è felice se patisce la fame o non ha un tetto sopra la testa.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Settembre 2011)

Si sta facendo un po' di confusione. Si può essere felicissimi da poveri, basta non confondere la felicità col piacere. I soldi danno acesso ai "piaceri della vita", dato che molti di essi possono essere comprati in questa società. Ma la felicità è diversa dal piacere, che è effimero e soprattutto si esaurisce in breve tempo e al quale, dopo un po', ci si abitua e diviene indifferente.
La felicità è una cosa ben diversa ed è soprattutto duratura. Innanzitutto riguarda il nostro animo e soprattutto non è minimamente influenzata dalle cose materiali e da tutto ciò che ci circonda, a meno che quello che circonda non ci causi grande sofferenza.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (6 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. *Però ritengo che, prima di occuparsi della propria felicità, sia necessario soddisfare i nostri bisogni primari. Nessuno è felice se patisce la fame o non ha un tetto sopra la testa*.


Sono perfettamento d'accordo sull'ultima parte, nel senso che condizioni di quasi totale indigenza o gravi condizioni di salute non possono renderci persone felici. Ma la felicità è comunque qualcosa che si discosta dai nostri bisogni. Ha poco a che fare con quello di cui abbiamo bisogno, mentre ha molto a che fare con quello che abbiamo il piacere di dare.

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Settembre 2011)

povero significa povero, non significa non ricco, che è molto diverso

trovatemi un povero che tutti i giorni deve combattere per rimediare da mangiare o un posto in cui dormire (magari d'inverno, quando fa freddo) che sia felice

soprattutto un povero che vive nella nostra società

non è questione di essere superficiali, è questione di sopravvivenza!


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si sta facendo un po' di confusione. Si può essere felicissimi da poveri, basta non confondere la felicità col piacere. I soldi danno acesso ai "piaceri della vita", dato che molti di essi possono essere comprati in questa società. Ma la felicità è diversa dal piacere, che è effimero e soprattutto si esaurisce in breve tempo e al quale, dopo un po', ci si abitua e diviene indifferente.
> *La felicità è una cosa ben diversa* ed è soprattutto duratura. Innanzitutto riguarda il nostro animo e soprattutto non è minimamente influenzata dalle cose materiali e da tutto ciò che ci circonda, a meno che quello che circonda non ci causi grande sofferenza.
> 
> Buscopann


Per questo, forse nessuno al mondo è davvero felice...


----------



## Buscopann (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per questo, forse nessuno al mondo è davvero felice...


Non è vero. I monaci buddisti sono oggettivamente persone estremamente felici. Vivono nella semplicità e imparano con la meditazione a dominare le emozioni, lasciando fluire quelle positive e allontanando o trasformando quelle negative. La meditazione è probabilmente uno dei pochi mezzi realmente efficaci per conoscere la felicità, solo che bisognerebbe imparare a meditare bene e la cosa non è affatto semplice. 
Si possono comunque fare dei piccoli esercizi quotidiani per avvicinarsi comunque a uno stato d'animo felice. La nostra società però ci spinge più che altro a soddisfare i nostri bisogni e questo ha poco a che fare con la felicità. Ci occuppiamo dei nostri piaceri corporali, mentre facciamo molto poco per la nostra mente. E io per primo mi rendo conto che il mio stile di vita e tutto ciò che faccio non mi rende una persona felice. Serena certamente sì, ma non felice.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (6 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> povero significa povero, non significa non ricco, che è molto diverso
> 
> trovatemi un povero che tutti i giorni deve combattere per rimediare da mangiare o un posto in cui dormire (magari d'inverno, quando fa freddo) che sia felice
> 
> ...


Tu parli doi condizioni di indigenza che ti relegano ai margini della società. In questo caso sono d'accordo con te. Ma povero è anche chi fa l'operaio e ha un reddito che non supera i 20.000 euro annui, dato che costui non può certamente appartenere al ceto medio!
Una persona così può benissimo essere felice nella sua dignitosa povertà. Ho conosciuto persone poverissime, ma felici, con una grande voglia di vivere e di donarti tanto affetto. Cos' come ho conosciuto tanti ricchi davvero tristi, quasi depressi, nella loro continua ricerca di piaceri sempre diversi, ai quali potevano facilmente accedere, ma sempre effimeri e di breve durata.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu parli doi condizioni di indigenza che ti relegano ai margini della società. In questo caso sono d'accordo con te. Ma povero è anche chi fa l'operaio e ha un reddito che non supera i 20.000 euro annui, dato che costui non può certamente appartenere al ceto medio!
> Una persona così può benissimo essere felice nella sua dignitosa povertà. Ho conosciuto persone poverissime, ma felici, con una grande voglia di vivere e di donarti tanto affetto. Cos' come ho conosciuto tanti ricchi davvero tristi, quasi depressi, nella loro continua ricerca di piaceri sempre diversi, ai quali potevano facilmente accedere, ma sempre effimeri e di breve durata.
> 
> Buscopann


Io guadagno *meno* di 20000 annui. Meno, e ho una figlia.* E* sono precaria.

Non mi sento povera per nulla... la povertà è un'altra cosa!!!
Avete il punto zero un pò fuori...


----------



## Buscopann (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io guadagno *meno* di 20000 annui. Meno, e ho una figlia.* E* sono precaria.
> 
> Non mi sento povera per nulla... la povertà è un'altra cosa!!!
> Avete il punto zero un pò fuori...


Non facciamo l'errore di confondere la povertà con l'indigenza. Sono due cose ben diverse. La povertà è sempre relativa alla società in cui si vive. In un Paese come il nostro, con un livello di vita ancora piuttosto alto e gli stipendi medi che comunque garantiscono spesso un reddito che supera i 20.000 euro annui (lordi si intende), la povertà ha parametri diversi rispetto all'Africa, all'India o all'Italia dell'immediato dopoguerra.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non facciamo l'errore di confondere la povertà con l'indigenza. Sono due cose ben diverse. La povertà è sempre relativa alla società in cui si vive. In un Paese come il nostro, con un livello di vita ancora piuttosto alto e gli stipendi medi che comunque garantiscono spesso un reddito che supera i 20.000 euro annui (lordi si intende), la povertà ha parametri diversi rispetto all'Africa, all'India o all'Italia dell'immediato dopoguerra.
> 
> Buscopann



HAHAHAHAH!!!!
E io che non sapevo di essere vicina alla soglia di povertà! hahahahah!!!!

Se essere poveri è avere meno di 20000 euro lordi l'anno, ok, si può essere "poveri" e felici.

Ma indigenti e felici è un'altra cosa.
PER FAVORE ammettetelo e finiamola qui, che ho gli ormoni fuori scala... per favore...


----------



## Buscopann (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAH!!!!
> E io che non sapevo di essere vicina alla soglia di povertà! hahahahah!!!!
> 
> Se essere poveri è avere meno di 20000 euro lordi l'anno, ok, si può essere "poveri" e felici.
> ...


Ma infatti ho precisato che l'indigenza o una grave condizione di salute difficilmente può conciliarsi con la felicità, perché sono condizioni che presuppongono grandi sofferenze (sia fisiche che mentali).
Guarda che secondo me diamo alla parola povertà un accenno dispregiativo che non si merita. Io sono stato povero per anni. Figlio di genitori separati, non c'erano i soldi nemmeno per comprarsi un auoto e la prima Panda scassata me la sono acquistata da solo dopo una vincita al lotto, giocandomi i numeri dell'incendio col quale ci era bruciata la casa. Nella mia dignitosa povertà, non mi sono mai sentito una persona infelice.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti ho precisato che l'indigenza o una grave condizione di salute difficilmente può conciliarsi con la felicità, perché sono condizioni che presuppongono grandi sofferenze (sia fisiche che mentali).
> Guarda che secondo me diamo alla parola povertà un accenno dispregiativo che non si merita. Io sono stato povero per anni. Figlio di genitori separati, non c'erano i soldi nemmeno per comprarsi un auoto e la prima Panda scassata me la sono acquistata da solo dopo una vincita al lotto, giocandomi i numeri dell'*incendio col quale ci era bruciata la casa*. Nella mia dignitosa povertà, non mi sono mai sentito una persona infelice.
> 
> Buscopann


'azz...


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è vero. I monaci buddisti sono oggettivamente persone estremamente felici. Vivono nella semplicità e imparano con la meditazione a dominare le emozioni, lasciando fluire quelle positive e allontanando o trasformando quelle negative. La meditazione è probabilmente uno dei pochi mezzi realmente efficaci per conoscere la felicità, solo che bisognerebbe imparare a meditare bene e la cosa non è affatto semplice.
> Si possono comunque fare dei piccoli esercizi quotidiani per avvicinarsi comunque a uno stato d'animo felice. La nostra società però ci spinge più che altro a soddisfare i nostri bisogni e questo ha poco a che fare con la felicità. Ci occuppiamo dei nostri piaceri corporali, mentre facciamo molto poco per la nostra mente. E io per primo mi rendo conto che il mio stile di vita e tutto ciò che faccio non mi rende una persona felice. *Serena certamente sì, ma non felice*.
> 
> Buscopann


Perchè siamo nati in una società (la nostra, consumistica occidentale) in cui tutta la concentrazione di questo mondo non potrà mai renderci felici. Vediamo troppo, subiamo troppo, non abbiamo il tempo di pensare al... silenzio. Perchè se lo facciamo, perdiamo il treno


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAH!!!!
> E io che non sapevo di essere vicina alla soglia di povertà! hahahahah!!!!
> 
> Se essere poveri è avere meno di 20000 euro lordi l'anno, ok, si può essere "poveri" e felici.
> ...



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2011)

Due di picche una tega...XD...
Ieri ho giocato a scala quaranta...e ho vinto con l'ultima carta...un due di cuori...
L'avversaria mi fa il muso...
Io...ma cara di che ti lamenti ti ho rifilato un due di cuori...

Sempre meglio del due di spade delle carte trevisane...
Detta la masciotta (la maiala)...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè siamo nati in una società (la nostra, consumistica occidentale) in cui tutta la concentrazione di questo mondo non potrà mai renderci felici. Vediamo troppo, subiamo troppo, non abbiamo il tempo di pensare al... silenzio. Perchè se lo facciamo, perdiamo il treno


Consumo ergo sum...

ormai siamo considerati solo se riusciamo a consumare ed il bello e' che ormai questa mentalita' consumistica riguarda anche le relazioni sentimentali...

si intraprendono sapendo che hanno una data di scadenza...

Societa' liquida...vita liquida...amori liquidi...

tutto liquido....

solo in banca un cazzo di liquidi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> solo in banca un cazzo di liquidi...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In filiale da me hanno appeso un cartello con la faccia mia e sopra ci hanno scritto: WANTED


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In filiale da me hanno appeso un cartello con la faccia mia e sopra ci hanno scritto: WANTED


NU MILION...? U’ANEMA DO’ PRIATORIO....

(convertire in euro me racumandi...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tKbln-1oJA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Consumo ergo sum...
> 
> ormai siamo considerati solo se riusciamo a consumare ed il bello e' che ormai questa mentalita' consumistica riguarda anche le relazioni sentimentali...
> 
> ...


 Non hai torto, Stermy. Però è giusto che ci sia finalmente la possibilità di "congedare" chi tira troppo la corda...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si sta facendo un po' di confusione. Si può essere felicissimi da poveri, basta non confondere la felicità col piacere. I soldi danno acesso ai "piaceri della vita", dato che molti di essi possono essere comprati in questa società. Ma la felicità è diversa dal piacere, che è effimero e soprattutto si esaurisce in breve tempo e al quale, dopo un po', ci si abitua e diviene indifferente.
> La felicità è una cosa ben diversa ed è soprattutto duratura. Innanzitutto riguarda il nostro animo e soprattutto non è minimamente influenzata dalle cose materiali e da tutto ciò che ci circonda, a meno che quello che circonda non ci causi grande sofferenza.
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è vero. I monaci buddisti sono oggettivamente persone estremamente felici. Vivono nella semplicità e imparano con la meditazione a dominare le emozioni, lasciando fluire quelle positive e allontanando o trasformando quelle negative. La meditazione è probabilmente uno dei pochi mezzi realmente efficaci per conoscere la felicità, solo che bisognerebbe imparare a meditare bene e la cosa non è affatto semplice.
> Si possono comunque fare dei piccoli esercizi quotidiani per avvicinarsi comunque a uno stato d'animo felice. La nostra società però ci spinge più che altro a soddisfare i nostri bisogni e questo ha poco a che fare con la felicità. Ci occuppiamo dei nostri piaceri corporali, mentre facciamo molto poco per la nostra mente. E io per primo mi rendo conto che il mio stile di vita e tutto ciò che faccio non mi rende una persona felice. Serena certamente sì, ma non felice.
> 
> Buscopann


In momenti di estrema povertà ho vissuto i momenti più felici. La povertà può essere un motivo per disperarsi, ma è anche la condizione in cui si è disposti a non tralasciare nulla per migliorare la situazione propria, non obbligatoriamente convenzionali.

Infatti, la meditazione è più forte quando le distrazioni del mondo sono poche. Quando sono stato povero, non mi distraeva nulla da me stesso e quindi ero in grado di ascoltare e raggiungere l'essenza di me stesso. Il momento in cui ci ero riuscito, ero felice.

Direi che felicità è il sentimento di bruciare a fiamma lenta dall'interiore, che dona il senso dell'invincibilità, serenità, fortuna, potenza, amore e massima disponibilità verso gli altri. E' anche il momento in cui si potrebbe desiderare a lasciare il mondo e riuscirci senza alcuna difficoltà. E' un'esperienza rara, ma ripetibile ...


----------



## oceansize (7 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> In momenti di estrema povertà ho vissuto i momenti più felici. La povertà può essere un motivo per disperarsi, ma è anche la condizione in cui si è disposti a non tralasciare nulla per migliorare la situazione propria, non obbligatoriamente convenzionali.
> 
> Infatti, la meditazione è più forte quando le distrazioni del mondo sono poche. Quando sono stato povero, non mi distraeva nulla da me stesso e quindi ero in grado di ascoltare e raggiungere l'essenza di me stesso. Il momento in cui ci ero riuscito, ero felice.
> 
> Direi che felicità è il sentimento di bruciare a fiamma lenta dall'interiore, che dona il senso dell'invincibilità, serenità, fortuna, potenza, amore e massima disponibilità verso gli altri. E' anche il momento in cui si potrebbe desiderare a lasciare il mondo e riuscirci senza alcuna difficoltà. E' un'esperienza rara, ma ripetibile ...


bello


----------

